# Anyone know how to run iOS game on Mac?



## unimacfan (Feb 3, 2021)

Just wanna know whether I can run iOS game on my Macbook Air. Any ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes (with limitations), and this assumes that you have a new M1 MBAir. An older, Intel model can't run iOS apps (although I suppose there are methods to run (specific) iOS apps on Intel Macs, but it's certainly not directly supported on Intel Macs)








						If you don't install iPhone apps on the M1 MacBook Air, Pro, Mini, you're missing out
					

Apple's new Macs can run the same apps that you use on your iPhone. Here's what you need to know.




					www.cnet.com
				




For example -- an iOS game might not work if the display is the wrong size (not an iPhone screen size), but that may change if the developer for that game modifies the game to run on your MBAir screen size.


----------



## ankurigb (Feb 24, 2021)

unimacfan said:


> Just wanna know whether I can run iOS game on my Macbook Air. Any ideas?



If you have a Mac with Apple Silicon (M1), you can install iPhone apps on the Mac (3 ways). However, not all apps may run correctly or at all on a Mac. If a game requires you to tilt your iPhone for gameplay, the same isn't possible on MacBook. Further, you may not be able to perform these actions via Mac's arrow keys.

So, for things like Instagram or simple puzzle games, installing iOS apps on MacBook may be helpful and usable. For rest, it won't.


----------

